# Keeps throwing auger belts



## ADR1975

Hi everyone, I have a Troy-Bilt that keeps throwing auger belts. I took it to a repair place and they looked at it and they said the auger casing is dented throwing off the belt alignment.

In the attached picture you can see the difference in length of line 1 and line 2. The auger wheels are tilted on an angle. I was told this could only be fixed with a new auger casing.

what do you guys think / suggest? I am looking at a huge repair bill if I can't get this done myself.


----------



## Shryp

Have you tried a hammer or prybar in an attempt to straighten it? Something does look off, but can't really tell by that picture. If it is the case you could try looking on craigslist for a used one. Best bet would be to find a compatible model to yours that has a blown up engine or front gear case.

Other things that could cause problems are if the impeller shaft the pulleys are on gets bent, if the bearing that supports that shaft gets worn out and wobbly or if the blower frame gets rusted or cracked and flexes when you move the blower around.

If you decide to look for a new front half keep in mind that Troy-Bilt is now made by MTD so any similar bucket from MTD, Troy-Bilt, Cub Cadet, White, Yard Marchines or Craftsman should work.

Your other option would be sell what you have and buy a used Ariens, Toro, Simplicity, Honda or some other better built machine. Maybe you can pick up an older model of a better make with a dead engine and swap your engine over, then sell off your remaining parts and just about break even.


----------



## td5771

It looks like where the top (line 1) bolt is, it is pushed in--I believe towards the augers?

I would take the augers and impeller out and use a 2x4 and a hammer to try to push it back to where it should be. 

I dont think there is any way to do it without taking it apart. More damage would be likely.

Does your impeller rub the inside of the housing?

Does the pulley wobble?


----------



## Colored Eggs

Just to check the front of your augers are in alignment as well correct. Try lightly pushing up on the front gear box/auger shaft and see if the back pulley moves at all.


----------



## ADR1975

td5771 said:


> Does your impeller rub the inside of the housing?



The impeller does rub the bottom of the housing, but at the top of the housing it does not rub as there is a gap, it is on an angle just like the wheels in the attached picture.

You guys have some great tips!


----------



## td5771

if it was mine i would split the 2 halves of the auger gearcase, pull the auger ends bearings by the sides and get the rakes and shaft out. 

your left with an impeller in place and shaft sticking straight out.

the sheet metal will bend easier than the shaft so I would see if a light pull on the end of the impeller shaft (obviously using the leverage to your advantage) would tweak the sheet metal back into place.

measure the distance from the housing to the pulley all around the circumference and when it is equal as long as the impeller shaft is centered, your good


----------



## ADR1975

Thank you for all the feedback. Well it looks like I got the snowblower working, I had to drill new holes so I could raise the auger blade assembly, and this in turn caused all the auger belts to line up. I gave it a run and nothing
blew up.


----------

